# Look KG 461, how good is this frame?



## Ronn

Hello,
I am interested in Look bikes for a long time but unfortunately there aren't a model that will fit me until the KG461 arrive. Most Looks have really long top tube and shallow seat angles. For the KG 461, I will be using the 49 cm. compact geometry. I would like to hear from Look KG461 owners regarding durability of the frame including the paint and clear coat, customer service support, performance of the frame and how it compares to higher end Look models such as the KX model. How stiff is this frame? This will be my first ever carbon road bike. I plan to match it up with the new Dura-Ace 10 spds and new Dura-Ace 7800 rims.
Thanks in advance.

Ronn


----------



## Kram

*Great frame.*

I just got one this past fall. I have only about 100 miles on it but it is plenty stiff. I'm 6' 195 and it's the stiffest Look I've had (this is my 3rd). You won't have to worry about durability-Look frames are made to last and the finishes now are better than before. Buy it; you won't regret it. As far as comparing it to Looks higher end framnes, it uses a different type carbon. To compensate for this it uses over-sized tubes. All Look frames ride very similar-stiff yet compliant.


----------



## SPEEDYGONZALEZ42003

*Pictures please*

Can you guys post spome pics of your kg 461's. Looking for ideas on how to build up my new frame set.

Thx


----------



## cycleaddict

SPEEDYGONZALEZ42003 said:


> Can you guys post spome pics of your kg 461's. Looking for ideas on how to build up my new frame set.
> 
> Thx



Speedy,

Got no pix, but this is what did with my '04 KG 461 frame/fork.

Shifting and brakes-- '04 Campy Record
Wheels--'03 Bontrager Race X Lites
Crank-- FSA Compact Carbon
Cassette-- 12/25 Chorus
Handlebar--FSA Carbon (not the K-Wing)
Stem-- Stella-Assurra
Saddle-- Selle Italia SLR
Tires-- Conti Attack/Force
Pump-- Barbieri Carbon One
Bottle cage-- Weyless Carbon

Bike weighs 16.9 lbs--fairly light considreing this frame is not the lightest in the whole wide world.

have fun.


----------



## SPEEDYGONZALEZ42003

*Nice Setup*



cycleaddict said:


> Speedy,
> 
> Got no pix, but this is what did with my '04 KG 461 frame/fork.
> 
> Shifting and brakes-- '04 Campy Record
> Wheels--'03 Bontrager Race X Lites
> Crank-- FSA Compact Carbon
> Cassette-- 12/25 Chorus
> Handlebar--FSA Carbon (not the K-Wing)
> Stem-- Stella-Assurra
> Saddle-- Selle Italia SLR
> Tires-- Conti Attack/Force
> Pump-- Barbieri Carbon One
> Bottle cage-- Weyless Carbon
> 
> Bike weighs 16.9 lbs--fairly light considreing this frame is not the lightest in the whole wide world.
> 
> have fun.


That souds like a great setup. And sub 17 lbs is a light weight .
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Kram

*Here ya go!*



SPEEDYGONZALEZ42003 said:


> Can you guys post spome pics of your kg 461's. Looking for ideas on how to build up my new frame set.
> 
> Thx


Sorry. It's been a while since I checked out this forum (the Look forum, that is.....)
Details are here;
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=32&password=&sort=1&cat=2&page=2


----------



## SPEEDYGONZALEZ42003

*Thx*

Great bike! Thanks for the pic.
Speedygonzalez


----------

